# CALIF GOV GAVIN NEWSOM CAUGHT TODAY IN A MASSIVE COVID-19 LIE !!!! A MASSIVE LIE !!!!



## thirteenknots (Jan 31, 2022)

He said in a statement to the press today he only removed the mask 
for a second to be " Generous " to Magic Johnson.....

Gavin ( The Liar ) Newsom:

“I was trying to be gracious and *took 
the mask off for a brief second*,” 


Well it appears he never had the mask on as he approached Magic 
and continued to keep it off as many pictures were taken.

Just for context, I could give a shit if he takes pictures without it. 
It's the MASSIVE LIES, Hypocrisy and shaming of others that has 
permeated his Governorship throughout just " this " manufactured crisis.

See below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488257545865097216
That's as he walks up, then there is the other photo from a different 
direction that further displays his hypocrisy. ALL caught on video/photos.




What's even worse is he tries to LIE his way out of it.

Newsom responds to criticism over maskless photo at Rams NFC Championship game - YouTube 

He DID NOT have a Mask in his left hand as he repeatedly stuttered /stated.

Gracious my @$$....
You know you and your cronies manufactured this whole
made up COVID-19 to crash a vibrant economy and impliment the policies of
Klaus Schwab on the globe. The whole house of cards is crashing down around
you and your corrupt CCCP/Democrat Political family of thugs.

The whole Cabal is being exposed, how about twinkle toes Trudeau contracting
COVID-19 while in isolation/Hiding from the Canadian Truckers. 

Yes, YOU are ALL exposed.

Gracious my @$$ you smug mealy mouthed tyrant.


----------

